# Atlantic City surf and jetty?



## Yellaray (Mar 22, 2003)

In 2 weeks i will be day tripping with the gang at work,but instead of gambling ,i'm doing the fishing thing.So i was wondering the bait of choice and what lures to bring.Also what's running in the surf.Thanx,Yellaray.


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

You're going to be a little early for the heat of the run, but use sand or blood worms, or clams in the inlet area for stripers, and mostly skates. Lots of jetties around there, so bring your rock hoppers, and see it you can figure out where Al caught the record 
Tog might be possible, but I think the water temps will keep em in deeper water for a couple extra weeks. Let us know how you do!


----------

